# Gran Turismo 7



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey,

Has anybody got this yet? I was going to buy it at launch but as someone who's been a casual gamer since PS1, I can't wrap my head around spending £70.

Curious to hear if anyone here has it and what they think of it!

Cheers


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I have got it. I wasn't a fan of GT sport but really enjoying this one. It has the usual frustrating bit where you have to complete challenges to release certain cars and tracks but i have soldiered on and got through them. Online isn't bad but i need to spend more time on it to get a proper impression of how close the racing is. I was a big fan of PC2 but with it being an older game and PC3 not being up to par there don't seem to be that many online races anymore. I have the steering wheel and pedals and ****pit to give an idea the force feedback feels pretty good (T150) and better than previous. 
Is it worth £70??? a bit early to tell but its getting there.


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

I got it on release day and think it's great. It's more of a return to the original format than GT Sport with more tuning and customisation options with things like engine swaps and wide body kits. I've heard loading times are an issue on the PS4. The AI is still as frustrating as hell. Some of the handling on the cars is difficult to start with and requires tuning or traction control to be used (American V8s and Porsches in particular). I'm really enjoying it so far and the graphics on the PS5 are amazing.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I have it and am really enjoying it, the physics feel a lot better than GT Sport..more akin to ACC on the PC..

My PSN ID is WRL_NickParks if anyone wants to compare times


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cheers guys, might see if I can pick it up then. I have a PS5 so I am looking forward to the graphics!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

If you look kn a well known auction site ive just seen GT7 for the PS5 for 53 plus postage, i wouldn't be spending 70 on it


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

How are you GT7 players now with all the controversy surrounding all the updates they've made and how hard it is to grind etc? I still haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

The AI drives me nuts but grinding on Sardegna WTC800, Le Mans WTC700 and Tokyo WTC600 races are about the best at the moment. There's also a current glitch in the v1.17 update where you can get unlimited 4 star and 6 star Roulette Tickets. The 6 star tickets give swappable engines for some car/engine combinations (VW Beetle/Bus with a 911 Carrera RS engine, Delta Integrale with GT-R Nismo engine and an MR2 with an Audi R8 engine for example) Nobody is sure what PD will do about this and whether people will get banned for using it though. Oh and there's another glitch whereby raising the car's suspension actually lowers their PP so you can add more power to bring the PP back up so most cars are driving around like they're on stilts and look rediculous.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

macmark said:


> I got it on release day and think it's great. It's more of a return to the original format than GT Sport with more tuning and customisation options with things like engine swaps and wide body kits. I've heard loading times are an issue on the PS4. The AI is still as frustrating as hell. Some of the handling on the cars is difficult to start with and requires tuning or traction control to be used (American V8s and Porsches in particular). I'm really enjoying it so far and the graphics on the PS5 are amazing.


Good to hear, always liked the original where you could pretty much use your own car and tune it and chuck body kits on it haha


----------

